# Watch out for the recoil



## John A Silkstone (Oct 31, 2006)

Watch out for the recoil.


----------



## Bombardier (Oct 31, 2006)

Now apart from being completely stupid, THATS GONNA HURT!!!!!!


----------



## Advisor (Oct 31, 2006)

Ouch!


----------



## Eagledriver (Nov 1, 2006)

Funny. I've seen the entire clip. The other soldiers don't seem too concerned about the poor dude that gets hit.kilt; kilt;


----------



## paddyex39ra (Feb 27, 2008)

*watch for the recoil*

surely they cant be real gunners, cadets maby? god help us sal;

                                                       paddy,  real gunner.


----------



## para koevoet (Mar 24, 2008)

*how it works ...*

welc.... to the real world ... para;


----------



## Vince (Mar 24, 2008)

I heard somewhere that they were Afghans being trained by the Canadian Forces in the ealry years of operation down there, but I might be wrong. 

And since I don't know anything about operating an arty piece, could someone tell me why it fired when that guy closed the breach?


----------



## namvet (Jul 3, 2008)

[youtube]TNlFgr9BoPM[/youtube]

[youtube]MlFlXMHaSVQ[/youtube]​


----------



## airborne (Jul 3, 2008)

*Lol !*

Why do these dikcheads allow themselves to be filmed ? It's humiliating enough as it is !
Good pics mate.

Mike


----------

